# A Little r. Just south of the ausable



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

Many know of this river but some dont, this r.dont need loads of people there, pm me if anyone has info on steel being caught there. My dad cant walk far and he is not in great health but wants to go steel fishing. Any info on any trib in this area would be appreciated. Only place i could think of would be oscoda parking area by the mouth or this perticular river by the mouth, this would be the farthest he could walk, he cant do rocks or stairs so thats why i leaned towards this river. Thanks

Go out and get after it.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I think your gonna get a few locals upset with this post!!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

RippinLipp said:


> I think your gonna get a few locals upset with this post!!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Why? Its not a unmentionable, just think about it, if anything im doing them a favor. And also my dad.

Go out and get after it.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

walle gator said:


> Why? Its not a unmentionable, just think about it, if anything im doing them a favor. And also my dad.
> 
> Go out and get after it.


You're certainly not talking about the Rifle based on the info about your father. I can tell you it's early April and it's NE Michigan...that should give you a hint.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ull never know if the fish are there if u dont get off the computer And try! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

Sure didnt mean for it to get like this, its not a secret place just needed a little info through pm's and not out in the open internet. I thought the site was for helping others with reports and more.

Go out and get after it.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

walle gator said:


> *Why? Its not a unmentionable, just think about it, if anything im doing them a favor. And also my dad.*
> 
> Go out and get after it.


There's 2, and neither is in the names above.....So yes, they are both unmentionable Take him to the Tawas pier and catch some lakers or browns, maybe even a walleye or some perch on inside. Lots of oppurtunities there. Steel or Atlantics can be a possibility also, just never know what you may catch off there.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I can think of 3 small rivers within 30 minutes, south of the Ausable. They all get Steelhead, Browns, and Salmon. Thanks, Walle, for specifically asking for replies to be by PM, which will keep them off the boards, where anyone and everyone could view them. Seems like the perfect way to ask your question.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> I can think of 3 small rivers within 30 minutes, south of the Ausable. They all get Steelhead, Browns, and Salmon. Thanks, Walle, for specifically asking for replies to be by PM, which will keep them off the boards, where anyone and everyone could view them. Seems like the perfect way to ask your question.


That walleye river around the point don't count:lol: Yes I agree, pm's is way to ask, should be no problem with that type of info asked for. Salmon???? They're still around:SHOCKED:


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry guys i was not talking about the e.b its the other did not think it was a unmentionable because i see the name on here all the time sorry,my bad will be a little more carefull next time. Thanks for the p.m' s guys been really helpful.

Go out and get after it.


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

So you might be referring to the r under a musical span? Is that really off limits here?


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

bc993 said:


> So you might be referring to the r under a musical span? Is that really off limits here?


If its not in the list at top, than its not mentionable. Don't think there's a problem if someone asks for info using a river or streams name, as long as they ask for a pm in their post. Pm's are fine for any info on anything as far as I know. Even the rivers listed above cannot have specific locations listed either. That's right in the listed rules of this forum. This forum for whatever reason don't get policed as much as the NW forum when certain ones are listed that shouldn't be


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Singing Bridge reports are in the surf and pier forums


----------

